# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Pin lithium - Những điều cần lưu ý khi sử dụng

## CKD

*Pin lithium - Những điều cần lưu ý khi sử dụng*

Pin lithium thông dụng mà mọi người đều biết là pin laptop, pin điện thoại v.v... đều rất nhạy cảm, có thể nguy hiểm nếu sử dụng không đúng cách.
Các bạn cần lưu ý một số đặt tính của Pin để sử dụng an toàn hơn.

- Pin laptop
--- Thường không chịu được dòng cao, loại cell trong máy khoan Pin chỉ giống về hình dáng, công nghệ cao hơn pin laptop tẹo, chịu được dòng xả cao hơn.
--- Pin khi đã thảy hồi thường đã hỏng hoặc gần hỏng. Nêu nếu tận dụng pin cũ giá cực rẻ thì cũng tạm tạm. Tiện đây cho cái giá để các cụ tham khảo
------- Pin 1605 loại thông dụng khoảng 50-100K/cell tùy theo chất lượng & dung lượng.
------- Pin 1605 loại chịu được cho đồ công nghiệp (trâu bò hơn) thường 100-200K/cell.
--- *Pin công nghệ lithium gồm Li-ION và Li-Poli (ngoại trừ Li-Fe) sẽ hỏng ngay (hoặc giảm dung lượng & tuổi thọ nhanh chóng) nếu rơi vào tình trạng sau*:
------- Quá nhiệt.
------- Sử dụng quá dòng (tùy theo Pin mà tính dòng xả, thường pin laptop không chịu được dòng quá 2C)
------- Xạc quá dòng (tùy theo Pin mà tính dòng xạc, thường pin laptop không chịu được dòng quá 1C)
------- Điện áp cell giảm quá 3V/cell hoặc xạc quá 4.3V/cell

*Đặc biệt pin lithium khi gặp trường hợp quá nhiệt (do chập chạm, quá dòng...) có thể sẽ cháy rất dữ dội, có thể gây nổ nếu môi trường thích hợp.*

_Vì vậy trong những dụng cụ dùng pin Lithium đều phải có mạch bảo vệ: quá nhiệt, quá dòng, quá áp, tụt áp...._

Pin Ni-MH & Ni-CAD trâu bò hơn Lithium, chịu được điều kiện làm việc khắc nghiệt hơn, ít nguy hiểm hơn.

Thí nghiệm cell laptop phát hỏa.



Thí nghiệm cell điện thoại phát hỏa.

----------

anhcos, Gamo, hungdn, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson, solero, tcm, thuhanoi, Tuancoi

----------


## solero

Cám ơn cụ. Cụ nên cung cấp cho mọi người thêm các khái niệm và ký hiệu như:

- Điện áp
- Dung lượng
- Dòng xả
- Dòng nạp
...

----------


## CKD

Dự là làm một bài về Pin, nhưng sáng giờ có nhiều việc bận tâm quá, chưa có thời gian lùng xục google để lấy tư liệu. Hồi trước chơi RC thì còn nhớ vụ pin bọng này, lâu ngày không chơi, chỉ nhớ mấy thứ quan trọng....
Bổ xung sau vậy.

----------

Tuancoi

----------

